
Facebook leases 730k-square-foot office space in New York City - rl12345
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/03/nyregion/facebook-nyc-office-farley-building.html
======
rl12345
"With the 730,000-square-foot lease, Facebook has acquired more than 2.2
million square feet of office space in the city for thousands of employees in
less than a year, all of it on Manhattan’s West Side between Pennsylvania
Station and the Hudson River."

"The timing of the deal’s announcement was somewhat of a surprise because
Facebook, which had expressed interest in the Farley Building for months, has
given most of its employees the option of working from home during the
pandemic. Even after the pandemic subsides, Facebook has said that within the
next 10 years up to half of its roughly 52,200 employees across the country
would work from home."

